# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  باز کردن و دیکد کردن فایل HEX

## masoode

سلام
من می خواهم فایل Hex که با اسمبلر Intel برای میکروکنترلر ساخته می شود را باز کنم و ادرس های حافظه و دیتا های مربوط به ان خانه را مشخص نمایم
لطفا در این مورد مرا کمک کنید !!!!!!
 :(  :oops:  :oops:

----------


## Behzad_Asharkhan

سلام

لطفا واضح تر مطرح کنید.
فرمت فایل HEX را نمیدونی یا با کار کردن با فایل تو دلفی مشکل داری؟

----------


## SyntaxCheck

فکر میکنم منظورتون راجع به ادیتور HEX به صحبت تکنیکی دلفی ربطی نداشته باشه. در هر صورت اینجا رو نگاه کنید:

http://www.bpsoft.com

----------


## masoode

سلام
من دقیقاً منظورم فرمت ان است

----------


## Behzad_Asharkhan

سلام

اینم فرمت فایل HEX اینتل. 8) 


Here is an example hex file&#58; 

&#58;10008000AF5F67F0602703E0322CFA92007780C361 
&#58;1000900089001C6B7EA7CA9200FE10D2AA00477D81 
&#58;0B00A00080FA92006F3600C3A00076CB 
&#58;00000001FF 

Now look at the top line... 


The first character &#40;&#58;&#41; indicates the start of a record. 
The next two characters indicate the record length &#40;10h in this case&#41;. 
The next four characters give the load address &#40;0080h in this case&#41;. 
The next two characters indicate the record type &#40;see below&#41;. 
Then we have the actual data. 
The last two characters are a checksum &#40;sum of all bytes + checksum = 00&#41;. 
The last line of the file is special, and will always look like that above. 
Record types&#58; 

00 - Data record 
01 - End of file record 
02 - Extended segment address record 
03 - Start segment address record 
04 - Extended linear address record 
05 - Start linear address record 
موفق باشی

----------


## masoode

ممنون

----------

